# Looking for HUD approved furnaces



## Lcback (Feb 21, 2016)

Hello, I have been a lurker for a while. I have a modular home on a poured concrete foundation. I installed a triple wall SS 6" chimney this past year. I went with a cheap old Jensen wood furnace I found on craigslist for this winter. Money was tight after buying the chimney. Now I am prepared to buy a nice new furnace. But everyone that I find in my price range ($2,000) states do not install in a mobile home. Some research has led me to a HUD regulation but no lists of approved furnaces. 
I was hoping to be able to burn coal as well but if it's efficient (secondary burn capable)  and won't, I can probably keep up with the wood demand. 
Does anyone know of a list, Or a nice furnace that is approved in my range?
I was previously looking at a Daka,  a shelter 2626, and a drolet tundra or heat max.


----------



## STIHLY DAN (Feb 21, 2016)

A modular home is MUCH different than a trailer. Should be able to put anything you want in it. What Size chimney did you just put in. Most secondary burn units want a 6. If you have an 8 you may have to stick with the Daka
, Shelter types.


----------



## Lcback (Feb 21, 2016)

Thanks for the reply. I have seen some units say no modular as Well. I guess I'll have to call the insurance man and ask. According to my father the basement shouldn't even be considered part of the modular home as it wasn't manufactured. 
I put in a 6" triple wall. 
Any opinons of the furnaces I listed. The shelter seems to be a heck of a deal with induction blower, high cfm blower, shaker grates, and a secondary burn. But really I am just trying to make an informed decision. What ever I choose I will be stuck with for quite some time.


----------



## lexybird (Feb 21, 2016)

Of those mentioned I'd get a new drolet tundra


----------



## Lcback (Feb 21, 2016)

Thanks you, looks like an awesome furnace. Menards has it for $1600 3 hour drive from here, but that's better than Rural kings shipping.


----------



## brenndatomu (Feb 21, 2016)

Lcback said:


> Menards has it for $1600 3 hour drive from here


Is that the Warren or Massillon location? If it is the Massillon location, make a weekend out of it...lots of touristy stuff to do near by. They can ship to your house too


----------



## STIHLY DAN (Feb 21, 2016)

Lcback said:


> Thanks for the reply. I have seen some units say no modular as Well. I guess I'll have to call the insurance man and ask. According to my father the basement shouldn't even be considered part of the modular home as it wasn't manufactured.
> I put in a 6" triple wall.
> Any opinons of the furnaces I listed. The shelter seems to be a heck of a deal with induction blower, high cfm blower, shaker grates, and a secondary burn. But really I am just trying to make an informed decision. What ever I choose I will be stuck with for quite some time.



I would not check with the insurance co. They have no idea. Read the label on the furnace you like. Manufacturer specs trump all. If your insurance doesn't like it try another. I can tell you that all state does not care about wood burner one way or the other. Besides, how does one tell a modular from stick built anyhow..


----------



## Lcback (Feb 21, 2016)

STIHLY DAN said:


> I would not check with the insurance co. They have no idea. Read the label on the furnace you like. Manufacturer specs trump all. If your insurance doesn't like it try another. I can tell you that all state does not care about wood burner one way or the other. Besides, how does one tell a modular from stick built anyhow..


the drolet, say's no mobile's The Shelter actually has a "mobile home kit" accessory. I could call Drolet and ask about a modular. 
as for how can you tell? there is actually a data plate on my house under the sink, that clarify's where it was manufactured, its model etc. You can also tell by the general build dimensions, and structure of the roof. Im sure someone could build one the same, but its definitely not easy to lie and call it stick built.


----------



## Lcback (Feb 21, 2016)

brenndatomu said:


> Is that the Warren or Massillon location? If it is the Massillon location, make a weekend out of it...lots of touristy stuff to do near by. They can ship to your house too


Im not really sure, I had never heard of menards until i started looking for a new furnace. I live about an hour east of Pittsburgh, I just saw they had ship to store as a free option, and google maps told me it was 3 hours away.


----------



## brenndatomu (Feb 21, 2016)

Lcback said:


> Im not really sure, I had never heard of menards until i started looking for a new furnace. I live about an hour east of Pittsburgh, I just saw they had ship to store as a free option, and google maps told me it was 3 hours away.


Oh man, you are missing out Menards is awesome...I hardly set foot in Lowes or HD since the big M came to town! The Massillon store is about 2 hours from Pittsburgh so that is probably the one...could be Warren though, I dunno. Massillon has more weekend get away potential IMO.


----------



## brenndatomu (Feb 21, 2016)

Mobile home and modular homes are two different animals as I understand it. 
The mobile home rated wood stoves have a anchor point on them...they can be bolted to the floor...that and I believe they usually have a little tighter CTC ratings...
I agree with Dan, if you are gonna put the furnace in the basement then it is just a standard install at that point


----------



## STIHLY DAN (Feb 21, 2016)

Lcback said:


> the drolet, say's no mobile's The Shelter actually has a "mobile home kit" accessory. I could call Drolet and ask about a modular.
> as for how can you tell? there is actually a data plate on my house under the sink, that clarify's where it was manufactured, its model etc. You can also tell by the general build dimensions, and structure of the roof. Im sure someone could build one the same, but its definitely not easy to lie and call it stick built.



You are looking WAY to deep into this. You do not have a mobile home, not even close. As far as I am concerned you have a house, I believe any insurance would concur. Only difference is yours was built in an environmentally controlled space.


----------



## brenndatomu (Feb 21, 2016)

As soon as it was set onto a permanent foundation it became "real estate" (not a mobile home) that's how Ohio distinguishes them for tax purposes...


----------



## Lcback (Feb 21, 2016)

Then thanks very much for the input guys. Maybe I will just I form the insurance man that I am installing a secondary heat source. A wood furnace in the basement. If he says okey dokey then I'll pick what ever I like the most. Right now I'm torn. I really like that drolet.  But I was hoping to be able to burn coal. I also worry with the drolet my wood might not get dry enough. I don't usually get finished splitting until June. Mostly cherry and maple. I suppose for the first year I could order some.


----------



## brenndatomu (Feb 21, 2016)

A proper coal burner and a proper wood burner are two different machines...put the two together into one unit and it does neither real well. I have a Yukon Husky Wood/Coal/Oil furnace...it is a great machine, but like I said, it would be better to pick a fuel and optimize it. I went with the Husky originally due to only one chimney, and I wanted to maintain the ability to run the oil furnace as needed (it hardly ever gets used now honestly) and I liked the ability to run coal if I wanted...but I probably haven't burnt 300# of coal in it the 4 years that I have had it. I'm too cheap to buy coal when I have so much free wood available...maybe that's just me.
As far as your firewood situation, if you need to buy wood to get at least two years ahead on your supply, then so be it, no matter what unit you buy. Just because an "old school" burner will digest wood that is not totally dry, doesn't mean you should feed it that diet. You are losing BTUs up the chimney...and speaking of chimney, wet wood will crap the chimney up requiring regular cleaning.
If you want a easy to run, efficient, reasonably priced wood furnace, the Tundra is a good one...


----------



## Lcback (Feb 21, 2016)

I don't have a ton of free wood. I live on one acre and most of it was clear before I moved in. The neighbors have told me I can take what falls or is dead on there 15. So I can get some good stuff but not enough to last year's at a time.  Even at $220 a cord here it should still be about half the price of lp. Coal has just gotten so cheap and easy to store etc that it seemed a no brainer to pick one that could do both.


----------



## brenndatomu (Feb 21, 2016)

There are plenty of us scroungers on Hearth...have no idea where the next load of firewood is coming from, but if you just put the word out, and keep your eyes open, most of the time you will have plenty. If you have 15 acres next door that you can access then you are a leg up on many people. If you let tree trimmers know that you would take wood, often they will dump a load off randomly when they are working in you neighborhood (assuming you have the space, tools, and gumption to work up whatever they drop off...which you never know what it will be...can't be picky...sometimes it is pine...sometimes Oak, whatever, it all makes heat, I burn anything/everything)
Everybody knows that I heat with wood and I have more people waiting on me to haul off their trees than I know what to do with (or have the time to work up currently) But I am willing to take anything and will drop n haul off almost anything for free...unless it looks too dangerous for some reason, then I tell 'em to get a pro to drop it...know your limits.


----------



## brenndatomu (Feb 21, 2016)

I would be afraid if I went whole hog trying to heat with cheap coal that it would just dry up...so many mines closing. Used to be a few around here, not many left now, none real close. You may be in the heart of coal country though...for now. Our local power plant is in the process of converting to primarily gas fired boilers...EPA mandated...


----------



## STIHLY DAN (Feb 22, 2016)

Lcback said:


> I don't have a ton of free wood. I live on one acre and most of it was clear before I moved in. The neighbors have told me I can take what falls or is dead on there 15. So I can get some good stuff but not enough to last year's at a time.  Even at $220 a cord here it should still be about half the price of lp. Coal has just gotten so cheap and easy to store etc that it seemed a no brainer to pick one that could do both.



I also live on an acre, I have scrounged enough for 10 years ahead. Not 1 split has come from my yard. Just got to put the work in finding wood, and getting it immediately when it comes.


----------



## Lcback (Feb 22, 2016)

brenndatomu said:


> There are plenty of us scroungers on Hearth...have no idea where the next load of firewood is coming from, but if you just put the word out, and keep your eyes open, most of the time you will have plenty. If you have 15 acres next door that you can access then you are a leg up on many people. If you let tree trimmers know that you would take wood, often they will dump a load off randomly when they are working in you neighborhood (assuming you have the space, tools, and gumption to work up whatever they drop off...which you never know what it will be...can't be picky...sometimes it is pine...sometimes Oak, whatever, it all makes heat, I burn anything/everything)
> Everybody knows that I heat with wood and I have more people waiting on me to haul off their trees than I know what to do with (or have the time to work up currently) But I am willing to take anything and will drop n haul off almost anything for free...unless it looks too dangerous for some reason, then I tell 'em to get a pro to drop it...know your limits.


I get what your saying. I know pine makes a lot of tar for very little heat but it is plentiful around here. In your opinion is it okay to burn it in these new furnaces? Will all the tar negatively effect the secondary burner? Best thing I have seen with pine is how quick it dries.


----------



## brenndatomu (Feb 22, 2016)

Pine works fine...where people screw up is not letting it dry out, just the same as any other wood. _Just because it will burn wet don't mean you should_. It is a great wood for those "small" fires you need in the spring and fall. Heck, pine is about all people out west have to burn...and none of them have froze yet. (Way more of the world heats with soft woods than the hardwoods that we have here in the eastern US)
The bad rap that pine has is partially from burning it wet, and partially from burning _all_ the wood wet (and "low and slow") so then the stove pipe and chimney gets all creosoted up from their bad burn practices, and then they load up some Pine, and because of that sap you mentioned it will burn pretty hot, even wet, that gets the creosote in the chimney burning (because that's the first hot fire they've made in days/weeks) then pine gets blamed for a chimney fire because "it was fine until I burnt that darn Pine!" 
There are a ton of old wives tales out there when it comes to burning wood...


----------



## Lcback (Feb 22, 2016)

brenndatomu said:


> Pine works fine...where people screw up is not letting it dry out, just the same as any other wood. _Just because it will burn wet don't mean you should_. It is a great wood for those "small" fires you need in the spring and fall. Heck, pine is about all people out west have to burn...and none of them have froze yet. (Way more of the world heats with soft woods than the hardwoods that we have here in the eastern US)
> The bad rap that pine has is partially from burning it wet, and partially from burning _all_ the wood wet (and "low and slow") so then the stove pipe and chimney gets all creosoted up from their bad burn practices, and then they load up some Pine, and because of that sap you mentioned it will burn pretty hot, even wet, that gets the creosote in the chimney burning (because that's the first hot fire they've made in days/weeks) then pine gets blamed for a chimney fire because "it was fine until I burnt that darn Pine!"
> There are a ton of old wives tales out there when it comes to burning wood...



Okay, do you need to plan extra cordage if your burning a lot of pine? I went through 3 cords of cherry this year,  with my old burnt out jensen. It was a mild winter, so I figured if i get a new efficient furnace 3 cords is what I will need for the average winter. If I fill up my wood crib with pine will I get the same amount of BTU?


----------



## blades (Feb 22, 2016)

If you live In town be careful about the local ordinances regarding storage of fire wood.  They are not alternative heating friendly.
I do not understand your reference to HUD -  But I can tell you that HUD and your Ins. co. will require a conventional heating system. What you do beyond that is up to you.  
Mobile home rated units will have provision for an Outside air source _ which is mandatory by code now in addition to the bolt down.
Modular home is not the same - follows same codes as built on site-  They can be less or more cost wise than a built on site.  Slab or part/full basement.


----------



## Lcback (Feb 22, 2016)

blades said:


> If you live In town be careful about the local ordinances regarding storage of fire wood.  They are not alternative heating friendly.


No worries here. I'm out in the woods. We shoot, ride quads, make as much noise and chaos as we want. The township will worry about the neighbors roof caving in or his stove pipe chimney before my wood pipe  
Thanks for your advice though it always sucks to sink money into something only to be screwed by regulations.


----------



## blades (Feb 22, 2016)

Regulations- shucks no gif with beating head against wall


----------



## Lcback (Feb 22, 2016)

Talked to the insurance man today. He said my house in considered a home, plain and simple. Get what furnace I want and follow the clearance to combustible. when its all done, he will come out and take pictures.
which leaves me with the final, what furnace to get. The consensus here seems to be the Drolet Tundra, and look for wood, wood, wood.


----------



## TheBigIron (Feb 22, 2016)

Lcback said:


> the drolet, say's no mobile's The Shelter actually has a "mobile home kit" accessory. I could call Drolet and ask about a modular.
> as for how can you tell? there is actually a data plate on my house under the sink, that clarify's where it was manufactured, its model etc. You can also tell by the general build dimensions, and structure of the roof. Im sure someone could build one the same, but its definitely not easy to lie and call it stick built.


It is stick built..  Just not stick built on your site.  They delivered it.  Someone had to stick build it somewhere???


----------



## Lcback (Feb 22, 2016)

The46Zone said:


> It is stick built..  Just not stick built on your site.  They delivered it.  Someone had to stick build it somewhere???


I like your reasoning. To bad the mortgage company didn't agree. I had to get a more expensive mortgage because the original bank told us they wouldn't do a modular. Knowing what I do now, is ha be fought that.


----------



## STIHLY DAN (Feb 22, 2016)

If your budget is around 2 grand try to find a good deal on a caddy. Basically the same unit from the same company but built Much better. There is about 10,000 pages of tundra issues over the last few years.


----------



## Lcback (Feb 22, 2016)

Talked to the insurance man today. He said my house in considered a home, plain and simple. Get what furnace I want and follow the clearance to combustible. when its all done, he will come out and take pictures.
which leaves me with the final, what furnace to get. The consensus here seems to be the Drolet Tundra, and look for wood, wood, wood.


STIHLY DAN said:


> If your budget is around 2 grand try to find a good deal on a caddy. Basically the same unit from the same company but built Much better. There is about 10,000 pages of tundra issues over the last few years.



I have been reading that tundra thread. 10 pages into 58.
hoping the problems get resolved by then. Talk about a suspenseful story. I do like the the looks of the lifetime warranty though.


----------



## Lcback (Feb 22, 2016)

can anyone here tell me the difference between the tundra and the heatmax? 
I my house is 2,200sqft one story and an unfinished basement. The basement is insulated, and i was planning on it getting heat just from the furnace sitting in there. Thats how it worked this year and worked well. 
But is 2,200 to much for the tundra? it is spec at 2500 but the general concensus is that is only a raging fire all the time. the Heat max is spec'd at 3,000. So whats the difference? Bigger box? bigger blower?


----------



## sloeffle (Feb 22, 2016)

Lcback said:


> can anyone here tell me the difference between the tundra and the heatmax?
> I my house is 2,200sqft one story and an unfinished basement. The basement is insulated, and i was planning on it getting heat just from the furnace sitting in there. Thats how it worked this year and worked well.
> But is 2,200 to much for the tundra? it is spec at 2500 but the general concensus is that is only a raging fire all the time. the Heat max is spec'd at 3,000. So whats the difference? Bigger box? bigger blower?


I believe the Heatmax and Tundra are the same furnace from what I can tell. 

I heat the same sq footage ( 2,200 ) with a Caddy ( Tundra ) and it has a hard time keeping up when temps get below 10F. I consider keeping the house at 65 - 70, having a hard time keeping up. Some people might be fine with that temperature range. My house is insulated pretty well. I would get the Heatpro ( Max Caddy ). One of the members on here knows a place where you can get a pretty good deal on a Max Caddy in Ohio. I believe that Menards and some other big box stores sell the Heatpro.


----------



## Lcback (Feb 22, 2016)

sloeffle said:


> I have the same sq footage ( 2,200 ) with a Caddy ( Tundra ) and it has a hard time keeping up when temps get below 10F. I consider keeping the house at 65 - 70, having a hard time keeping up. Some people might be fine with that temperature range. My house is insulated pretty well. I would get the Heatmax ( Max Caddy ). One of the members on here knows a place where you can get a pretty good deal on a Max Caddy in Ohio. I believe that Menards and some other big box stores sell the Heatmax.



thanks, Wierd thing is when i compare them on drolet website. They list the same sq ft. from the heat max and the tundra. Menards no longer carries the heat max. rural king has it. but lists it as the same 2500 sq ft. and $300 more than the tundra. I consider that money well spent if it can indeed keep up better. But I cant find the difference listed anywhere. Online the tundra and Heat max look like the exact same furnace just one is $300 more. Im a little confused right now. I tried finding drolet phone number to just call and ask, but its not listed anywhere on there website.


----------



## sloeffle (Feb 22, 2016)

I made a late edit to my last post. I also believe the Heatmax and Tundra are the same furnace. @brenndatomu can probably tell you the little nuances between the two.

If the Heatpro is your price range, I would get the Heatpro. I think you will be a lot happier with it on colder days.

http://www.drolet.ca/en/products/wood/drolet-heatpro-wood-furnace-df03000


----------



## Lcback (Feb 22, 2016)

sloeffle said:


> I made a late edit to my last post. I also believe the Heatmax and Tundra are the same furnace. @brenndatomu can probably tell you the little nuances between the two.
> 
> If you can afford it, I would get the Heatpro. I think you will be a lot happier with it on colder days.
> 
> http://www.drolet.ca/en/products/wood/drolet-heatpro-wood-furnace-df03000


wow, that baby is huge. I haven't seen it for sale anywhere, but I imagine its up there in costs. Drolet, doesn't show any dealers with in 200 miles of me. So if Rural king or Menards doesn't sell it I probably wont be getting one. Only other option is if someone suggests somewhere with in 3 hours of pittsburgh to pick one up.


----------



## brenndatomu (Feb 22, 2016)

Tundra and Heatmax are the same furnace, cosmetic difference only. That way they can have two different SKUs so that competitors won't have to "price match" same SKUs.
Tundra might do 2200 ft OK depending on your heat load and how hot you want the house...or you could go Heatpro and _know_ that it will do the job. Menards sells the Heatpro, they just had 'em on sale here about 2 weeks ago...about ~$2k as I recall (normally ~$2500)


----------



## brenndatomu (Feb 22, 2016)

As stihly said, you could also look for a good deal on a Caddy...basically the same as Tundra but built a bit better and seems it may have slightly higher heat output based on what people say they can do with theirs. A good deal on a new Caddy will probably still be more $ than a Heatpro on sale, unless you find a nice used one...they pop up once in a while...I have seen some great deals on 'em in the past.


----------



## brenndatomu (Feb 22, 2016)

@lexybird had a Tundra and then switched to the Max Caddy (Heatpro) after SBI warrantied his first gen Tundra...I know he has been pretty happy with it


----------



## sloeffle (Feb 22, 2016)

Lcback said:


> wow, that baby is huge. I haven't seen it for sale anywhere, but I imagine its up there in costs. Drolet, doesn't show any dealers with in 200 miles of me. So if Rural king or Menards doesn't sell it I probably wont be getting one. Only other option is if someone suggests somewhere with in 3 hours of pittsburgh to pick one up.


Over the years PSG has changed the sq footage ratings on their furnaces. I realize that some houses heat a lot easier than others do so you would need to take that into consideration. Where you live at also matters. The Caddy was rated for 2,500 sq ft when I bought mine. Now, I think it is only rated for 1,500 sq ft.

To quote one of my own posts:

_I got the Caddy because I always heard it was better to run the dog snot out of a smaller stove or furnace vs letting it idle. That is great until you have a cold snap and can't get any more snot out of the dog. _

Again, I would opt for the Heatpro or Max Caddy. If you are wanting to burn coal you might want to look into one of the Energy King furnaces. I looked at one and they seemed pretty stout. Believe they are in the 3k range if I remember correctly.


----------



## Lcback (Feb 22, 2016)

I see menards has the heat pro for $2,600 online.


----------



## Lcback (Feb 22, 2016)

sloeffle said:


> Over the years PSG has changed the sq footage ratings on their furnaces. I realize that some houses heat a lot easier than others do so you would need to take that into consideration. Where you live at also matters. The Caddy was rated for 2,500 sq ft when I bought mine. Now, I think it is only rated for 1,500 sq ft.
> 
> To quote one of my own posts:
> 
> _I got the Caddy because I always heard it was better to run the dog snot out of a smaller stove or furnace vs letting it idle. That is great until you have a cold snap and can't get any more snot out of the dog. _



all good things for me to take into consideration. Drolet still lists the tundra and heat max as 2,500. I would sure love to hear from drolet as to what justify the $300 price difference. I hate to say it. But i think the heat pro is just out of my price range all things considered. I got into this mess about to buy a tractor supply special. Then upped my price to $2,00 if it would be better. 2,600 is just to high for me.
Now i shouldn't have to worry to much about the dog running out of snot. I have an existing LP furnace that I make sure to have a full tank running into the winter. for those two weeks of the year that it gets to 0 here in PA.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Feb 22, 2016)

STIHLY DAN said:


> I also live on an acre, I have scrounged enough for 10 years ahead. Not 1 split has come from my yard. Just got to put the work in finding wood, and getting it immediately when it comes.



Where the heck do you put all that wood on an acre?!?  LOL  You and I probably have close to the same amount of wood, so I know how much room it takes.  Do you own a lawn mower?


----------



## Lcback (Feb 22, 2016)

JRHAWK9 said:


> Where the heck do you put all that wood on an acre?!?  LOL  You and I probably have close to the same amount of wood, so I know how much room it takes.  Do you own a lawn mower?


I was wondering the same thing. probably just a weed wacker around the wood pile and then the house.


----------



## STIHLY DAN (Feb 22, 2016)

JRHAWK9 said:


> Where the heck do you put all that wood on an acre?!?  LOL  You and I probably have close to the same amount of wood, so I know how much room it takes.  Do you own a lawn mower?



Picket fence, Not! 6.5 ft hi wood stacks 3 rows deep as a fence.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Feb 22, 2016)

STIHLY DAN said:


> Picket fence, Not! 6.5 ft hi wood stacks 3 rows deep as a fence.



damn that's some tall stacks!  Mine are 5.5' and I thought mine were tall.  I'm 6'5" tall too.


----------



## Lcback (Feb 22, 2016)

Now that's what I call a privacy fence


----------



## brenndatomu (Feb 22, 2016)

Lcback said:


> I would sure love to hear from drolet as to what justify the $300 price difference


There is none. Just different prices from different vendors. You will never see one vendor carry both the Heatmax and the Tundra.


Lcback said:


> heat pro is just out of my price range all things considered.


I wouldn't be too surprised to see the Heatpro on sale in the ~$2k range again before summer...maybe not, who knows...but they (Menards) have had some killer wood heater sales in the spring years past...two years ago it was the $1250 Tundra (and that went on for a while!)


Lcback said:


> Now i shouldn't have to worry to much about the dog running out of snot. I have an existing LP furnace that I make sure to have a full tank running into the winter. for those two weeks of the year that it gets to 0 here in PA.


There ya go, Tundra would likely take 95% (or better) of your annual heat load, sometimes we (me included) get too wound up in making sure that the wood furnace can handle 100%


JRHAWK9 said:


> I'm 6'5" tall too


I continue to be amazed at how many big dudes there seems to be on these wood burner forums (I hear height mentioned a lot when discussing the best ax) at 6'4" I am usually the tallest dude in the room, but it seems that I am not as much the minority around these parts!


----------



## Lcback (Feb 22, 2016)

Hmmm 5 foot 6 here. I use a step ladder to stack 6 ft high. 
I'm gonna give it a month and see if any good deals pop up. If not tundra it is. 
In the mean time im looking for wood.  I see there is a permit for removing dead wood from the PA state forest. Only 2 cords a year. But that's a good start


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Feb 22, 2016)

brenndatomu said:


> I continue to be amazed at how many big dudes there seems to be on these wood burner forums (I hear height mentioned a lot when discussing the best ax) at 6'4" I am usually the tallest dude in the room, but it seems that I am not as much the minority around these parts!



I know what you mean about the tallest in the room.  I'm not used to having to look up to people and it's almost a bit uncomfortable to do so like if I'm sitting and others around me are standing around talking I almost always stand up....lol  A car club I was in awhile ago had -JIM MCILVAINE- as a member and I was around him a few times.  At 7'1", he was one intimidating dude to stand next to!!  LOL  Made me feel like a runt.


----------



## STIHLY DAN (Feb 22, 2016)

JRHAWK9 said:


> damn that's some tall stacks!  Mine are 5.5' and I thought mine were tall.  I'm 6'5" tall too.



Some stacks are 7 ft.


----------



## brenndatomu (Feb 22, 2016)

This is turnin into a real wood measurin contest...


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Feb 22, 2016)

brenndatomu said:


> This is turnin into a real wood measurin contest...



much better than a hard wood measuring contest.


----------



## blades (Feb 23, 2016)

Ya know it is a real problem when you have to look up to both of your sons, the little one only has 5 inches on me and I am 6'-1".


----------



## blades (Feb 23, 2016)

As I said before both Hud and the bank will not accept a wood furnace as primary heat when a mortgage loan is involved. That goes for the ins. co. as well.  Do not always believe everything a agent tells you- go directly to the source. You must have a conventional operating heating system installed, ng, propane, cng, even if it is all electric baseboard units. Thems the rules look it up.  What you use or do after the loan is  sign sealed and delivered that's up to you.  Note I have had a couple HUD properties so have some background there. For all the hullabaloo about alternative heating the bank, HUD, and ins. co. are sticks in the mud. ( might not even be your insurance company proper or bank but their underwriter)  Might be different down in the Southern states where there is no freezing weather. Course Mother Nature has been playing games with that over the past few years as well.


----------



## TheBigIron (Feb 23, 2016)

brenndatomu said:


> This is turnin into a real wood measurin contest...


I'm 10 feet tall and bulletproof


----------



## STIHLY DAN (Feb 23, 2016)

The46Zone said:


> I'm 10 feet tall and bulletproof



Pfft. Girly man.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Feb 23, 2016)

The46Zone said:


> I'm 10 feet tall and bulletproof



Travis, is that you....?


----------



## JohnDolz (Feb 24, 2016)

Lcback said:


> I don't have a ton of free wood. I live on one acre and most of it was clear before I moved in. The neighbors have told me I can take what falls or is dead on there 15. So I can get some good stuff but not enough to last year's at a time.  Even at $220 a cord here it should still be about half the price of lp. Coal has just gotten so cheap and easy to store etc that it seemed a no brainer to pick one that could do both.


As others have said there is always a way to find cheap wood. Just checking Craigslist I can find free wood within 15 miles of me at least a few times a month. Every area is different, lots of wood burners in my area so the free wood on Craigslist goes fast but there are also may people that dn't brun wood and don't want to pay to have a tree removed (any pay to have it taken down and then just post an ad to get rid of the wood vs. paying to have it hauled away).


----------



## Lcback (Feb 24, 2016)

brenndatomu said:


> There ya go, Tundra would likely take 95% (or better) of your annual heat load, sometimes we (me included) get too wound up in making sure that the wood furnace can handle 100%



That is my main plan. Its okay if i use some LP. This year Used 100 gallons. So $160 worth. Thats okay with me. Its a lot better than the $1200 I did before. If the Tundra can keep up with that and use less wood in the process. I'm all for it. 
I will keep an eye out for the sales, should be a couple weeks before the tax return money comes in. Then I will call Menard's and see if they have any in store specials as well, before I pay online.

anyone with a Menard's local, do they keep these big tickets items in stock? The rural king near me only stocks hot blasts, so no good deals without shipping.


----------



## Lcback (Feb 24, 2016)

JohnDolz said:


> As others have said there is always a way to find cheap wood. Just checking Craigslist I can find free wood within 15 miles of me at least a few times a month. Every area is different, lots of wood burners in my area so the free wood on Craigslist goes fast but there are also may people that dn't brun wood and don't want to pay to have a tree removed (any pay to have it taken down and then just post an ad to get rid of the wood vs. paying to have it hauled away).



I will be keeping an eye on craigslist, i have a few trees to take care of. Only one that is on the larger side though. I also will be burning pine this time. My dad took down 6 and has 9 left. We were both under the wrong impression about burning it, so we just piled them up. Ill get to splitting them soon. Hopefully they dry fast enough to be good for this up coming season.


----------



## 3fordasho (Feb 24, 2016)

Lcback said:


> anyone with a Menard's local, do they keep these big tickets items in stock? The rural king near me only stocks hot blasts, so no good deals without shipping.



My local Menards has had a display Tundra for the last 1-2 years, but never any on hand for actual sale.  Takes about 1 week to get one.

You would not want the display, a very early production unit.    Shipping to the Menards store is free.


----------



## brenndatomu (Feb 24, 2016)

3fordasho said:


> My local Menards has had a display Tundra for the last 1-2 years, but never any on hand for actual sale.  Takes about 1 week to get one.
> 
> You would not want the display, a very early production unit.    Shipping to the Menards store is free.


Same here. The Massillon store needs to update their display Tundra...it is gettin Dusty! Yep, free shipping to store and I don't recall who it was (or the distance) but somebody here checked on the price to have it shipped to their door...~$200 IIRC


----------



## Lcback (Feb 24, 2016)

If I had to ship i would get it from rural king. Its 172


----------



## brenndatomu (Feb 24, 2016)

Lcback said:


> I also will be burning pine this time. My dad took down 6 and has 9 left. We were both under the wrong impression about burning it, so we just piled them up. Ill get to splitting them soon. Hopefully they dry fast enough to be good for this up coming season


If you get it cut/split/stacked soon, and have it out in a sunny/breezy spot, it should burn OK this winter as long as you don't split it too big. Most any softwood will dry in 1 year under those conditions IMO.


----------



## brenndatomu (Feb 24, 2016)

Lcback said:


> If I had to ship i would get it from rural king. Its 172


Thing is, if you catch a good sale at Menards, they'll smoke RKs price! Wouldn't hurt to find out their shipping price for sure. 
Oh, and since most stores don't stock the Tundra, you'll find their sales on their website, I've never seen any "in store" specials on stoves at Menards


----------



## Lcback (Feb 24, 2016)

brenndatomu said:


> Thing is, if you catch a good sale at Menards, they'll smoke RKs price! Wouldn't hurt to find out their shipping price for sure.
> Oh, and since most stores don't stock the Tundra, you'll find their sales on their website, I've never seen any "in store" specials on stoves at Menards


What really sucks is when I started this thread it was 1490 online. Now it's 1689. Darn it. But I'm still not sure if it's the right furnace. That everything tundra thread isn't looking to bright yet at page 28


----------



## brenndatomu (Feb 24, 2016)

Lcback said:


> That everything tundra thread isn't looking to bright yet at page 28


I'll give ya the cliff notes, buy one that was manufactured in the last few months, install it as per the manual, don't "ride it like ya stole it" and you'll be fine


----------



## Lcback (Feb 24, 2016)

brenndatomu said:


> I'll give ya the cliff notes, buy one that was manufactured in the last few months, install it as per the manual, don't "ride it like ya stole it" and you'll be fine


Thanks. So in your opinion is it the best wood furnace under 2,000?
Or are there others to investigate. As I have said multiple times the shelter 2626 seems great but no where does it declare an effeciancy


----------



## STIHLY DAN (Feb 24, 2016)

Lcback said:


> Thanks. So in your opinion is it the best wood furnace under 2,000?
> Or are there others to investigate. As I have said multiple times the shelter 2626 seems great but no where does it declare an effeciancy



As much as it pains me, "yes"


----------



## Lcback (Feb 24, 2016)

STIHLY DAN said:


> As much as it pains me, "yes"


I guess that Wil probably settle it then you guys are what I consider experts. Well maybe not experts, you are at least more honest then the local hardware store dealer


----------



## TheBigIron (Feb 24, 2016)

I would consider a Napoleon HMF 150 $3000.00 if you have that as a budget.  I bought a Tundra, but haven't installed it yet.  I agree with @brenndatomu though install per manufacturers specs and don't ride it to hard..


----------



## Lcback (Feb 24, 2016)

Sadly 2,000 is my top end. I planned on spending 800 on a hot blasts. Read the terrible reviews. Moved to the daka for 1000.  Read that it was a good furnace but everyone wished they spent a little more for a high efficiency. Led me to the shelter, which everyone here has basically said isn't worth it. Now I'm up to 1800 after taxes and a trip to Ohio. If I had extra cash if probably pick up a ton of ez bricks from the Ohio distributor while I'm there with the truck. But I'm afraid the tundra will be maxing it.


----------



## brenndatomu (Feb 24, 2016)

Lcback said:


> Thanks. So in your opinion is it the best wood furnace under 2,000?
> Or are there others to investigate. As I have said multiple times the shelter 2626 seems great but no where does it declare an effeciancy


Yes. 
It really is the only choice unless you want to go "old school" (I've been there...ain't goin back)
Truth be told, if it wasn't for the fact that the EPA gave the wood furnace manufactures an extension, so to give them extra RnD time to comply to the new emission regs, Tundra would be the _only_ model available under $2k.


STIHLY DAN said:


> As much as it pains me, "yes"


That really did hurt, didn't it?!


----------



## brenndatomu (Feb 24, 2016)

The46Zone said:


> I would consider a Napoleon HMF 150


Can't say I remember having ever heard/read a single positive thing about those...


----------



## TheBigIron (Feb 24, 2016)

I have a large 2 story home with 2 gas furnaces (1) for upstairs and (1) for the main level, and I bought the Tundra and am going to install it to support my main floor only.  After I get the hang of running the furnace I am going to run a separate duct for the upstairs through my laundry chute to supply some btu's upstairs.  But if the upstairs gas furnace runs then it runs.  I feel with my 1500 square foot main level the Tundra won't have to work hard.


----------



## TheBigIron (Feb 24, 2016)

brenndatomu said:


> Can't say I remember having ever heard/read a single positive thing about those...


Looked like it is put together well, but then again could be wrong..


----------

